# Castile soap?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting a dupe of dd's favorite B&BW scent (Moonlight Path) and want to make some special soap for her birthday with it. I am going to try Vicki's recipe with the high shea content. Was also thinking of trying a castile. Does anyone have a recipe they're willing to share? I'm thinking not 100% OO as I've heard that can be slimey (and soft and long to cure), right? Castor for bubbles? Solid oil/butter for hardness? How much OO is needed for it to still be considered 'castile'? If I get the scent by mid Jan. that gives me 2.5 months to cure.


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I was under the impression that 100% Olive Oil is Castille. Anything less would not be Castille. Hopefully someone will correct me if that is not right. Shannon


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, if that's the case I guess it will be her next Christmas present. LOL

I have a honey oat castile I made almost a year ago, it was my 3rd batch of soap ever. It did contain a small amount of castor. I have yet to try it. Guess it's time, huh?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

There has been a debate on this on other forums. By current standards an all oo bar is castille. But some are "way back when" and all vegetable soft oil bar was considered castille.

My issue with an all oo bar is COST which is huge with OO prices and curing time. They take darn near forever to finally get hard (I have a bar that has been curing for 6 months and still dissolves far to fast for this gal who favors lard bars) they are slimey too. I've tried rice bran oil with similar results, except I think the bar won't be nearly as hard as the OO will in the end.

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I made a bar with 85% OO and 15% Coconut for bubbles/hardness. It didn't take forever to cure but it is a soft bar. Not too slimy either. I call it Castile---haven't found any definite answer on what is castile.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK here explains castile soap
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castile_soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Customers wanting Castille soap will expect your soap to be 100% Olive oil. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not planning on selling it. This will be a one time run for dd only. OO is just way too expensive.

Okay.....I tried my 11.5 month old 'almost' castile (90% OO) in the shower tonight and frankly I like my regular soap just as well. LOL So, I'm going to nix that idea and stick with Vicki's recipe.

I'd like to do something cool with color. She liked the textured tops on my log slices so I'm going to make a makeshift slab mold so I can texture a whole top and try a blue and green swirl. And I'll name it Jenny's Moonlit Path. 

Kalne


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've made castille soap it's my fastest to harden. If i don't cut it the day I pour I'd have to get the saw out lol. But I use pomace olive oil... so maybe that makes a difference? I also don't use goats milk... for those "purist" customers out there! 

Honestly - I don't like castille very much. My regular soaps are 40% olive anyway, but I like having other oils in htere like coconut so can actually get a decent lather.


----------

